# Moving to SA?



## mroneuk (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi guys can any of you help explain to my how things like council tax gas/electric bills differ to the UK? and what is the overall difference in living costs.

thanks

any info would be great.


----------



## MrsB84 (Jun 25, 2014)

Expatistan cost of living is the best website I've found, you'll have to Google it as I can't post links! Hope it helps! 





mroneuk said:


> Hi guys can any of you help explain to my how things like council tax gas/electric bills differ to the UK? and what is the overall difference in living costs.
> 
> thanks
> 
> any info would be great.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Here is the site MrsB84 is talking about London is 153% more expensive than Cape Town. Updated Jul 2014 - Cost of Living.

I'm not familiar with London but maybe another member is. I do know that the cost of this in South Africa has gone up a lot over the last couple of year!


----------



## kristybee (Jul 12, 2014)

If I am correct visiting the website link given above - if you come from London with a handful of money, it will be double which you require in South Africa...it would be enough to get you on your feet. 

The South African Rand (Currency) is very weak in comparison to that of other countries.


----------

